# Jurasic Park Fly Rod ???



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok Guys, I Am Tossing Around The Idea Of Putting Together A Fly Rod That Has An Amber Reel Seat And Butt Cap. The Idea Is To Buy A Piece Of Amber Large Enough For The Butt About 1 1/8 X 1 1/2 That Has A Bug In It. I See Them On Ebay All The Time And There Not To Expensive. What Do You Think. Just Asking For Input. Fly- Bug, Get It. Its Just Art To Me. Randall


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Sounds cool. Now you got me going to ebay to see what the options are.


----------



## hasbeen (May 8, 2006)

Sounds like a pretty sweet idea


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

How hard it the amber? Is it tough enough to machine threads into for the reel seat? Seems to me it would make a super cool insert in a hardwood reel seat though. I have to admit, you've got me very interested to see how it looks.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*amber*

Well Bird I Was Planning On Getting A Titanium Reel Seat Skeleton And Just Machining The Amber Into An Insert And A Butt Cap . Its Not Real Hard Its Petrified Tree Sap. The Problem Is I Am Still Trying To Find A Large Enough Piece Thats Affordable. Working On It Though . Randall


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

Randall if you check on some "Rock Hounds" collecting website you might an easier time with that. or look for up coming Gem and Minerals shows in your area. if you live in Houston or near Houston area, there are quite a few shops around here that might even be able to help you out or point you in the correct direction. found a quite large peice, but might be lil too much. Jeremy

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMBER-JEWELERS-PETRIFIED-ROCK-COLLECTORS_W0QQitemZ6629208582QQcategoryZ3219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

